# Goin' on my first trail ride



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have fun, enjoy the sites, take a camera and get some bug spray on yourself. I have been known to spray Vida with Off  
Take some water with you. If you don't have a water bottle take some tart candys like starburst or jolly ranchers. For some reason my mouth always goes dry on a ride. Some chapstick....Hmmm I think thats about my list for a short ride. 

Have you tried putting the fly spray on with a rag? Just spray some on a cloth and wipe it on. I would try to at least get his belly legs and ears.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

keep an eye out for branches...sometimes ticks and spiders can fall from them if you shake em

don't carry a backpack lol

have fun, and just be prepared for the unexpected such as wooded creatures, mud, creeks, rocks, bees, ect. 

let us know how it goes!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

have faith in Fritz! 

Often times i think an obstacle is "impossible" for many reasons...but if i just turn the navigation over to one of the guys...they can always handle it!!

OH, and lean forward while going up hill and lean slightly back when going down hill 

Hope it's a blast!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful advice! I'm excited!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I WANNA SEE THE BETWEEN THE EARS SHOTS!

Have a blast, yer gonna love it! just watch out for the hoof eating tree stumps!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh and no eating ferns! hehe


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Rule of thumb for riding up and down hills. 
Look at the trees and bushes on the side of the hill. You should keep your body in the saddle at the same degree forward or back as the trees.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Relax, have fun, take pictures, and tell us all about it!


----------

